# BT and Talk Talk lose file-sharing appeal



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

> BT and Talk Talk have lost an appeal over controversial measures to tackle copyright infringement online.
> 
> The internet service providers (ISPs) had argued the UK's Digital Economy Act was incompatible with EU law.
> 
> ...


BBC News - BT and Talk Talk lose file-sharing appeal


----------

